# Best headlight replacement



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking for the best solution to our headlight problem. I'm not sure if it makes a difference but we have 2002 turbo S. At night you can't really even tell that the lights are on so I really need to fix them. I tried a restore kit, but it seems that the inside of the lens are messed up as well so I think I need to replace the whole assembly. 

Is there a way to take off the lens of the headlight so I can try to clear up the inside? 

If not, I would really like to upgrade to something really nice, but not super expensive.

I have seen some on EBay for around $140 that have the Halo inside, but not sure what to buy. 

We want the bright white looking lights most of all, any suggestions?


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

I am assuming you are talking about the covers (exposed to the weather, that ppl use kits to freshen), and not the lenses. Just the covers are available from VW and can be changed. The part numbers are in this thread, but I would suggest checking with the Parts Dept, have your VIN ready, as the Turbo S may be different, and parts do change, not just year to year, but during the year in what is called a "running" change.

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...ivers-headlight-cover-missing.html#post755029

I would also suggest, that you might want to change the bulbs at this time, all of them. DO NOT use _Oshram Sylvania_ (a subsidiary of Oshram - they are garbage), you want to use _Oshram_. The _Oshrams_ are noticeably brighter with much longer life. You will have to order them online. I have a source, anyone needing it feel free to p/m me, and I will dig it up (I don't have it handy as I need to update my resource data base)

MORAV


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

*Update on the Oshram bulbs!*

:banghead: I'm beginning to understand why there are so few Orgers over here on the Vortex. People ask questions here, but either never come back for the answer or don't have the consideration to acknowledge one's help or respond in anyway. 

Off my soapbox, just had to vent.

Anyway, here's the link for the Oshram halogen bulbs. These are European. It should be noted that they are the correct 55w but are substantially brighter because they are Xenon gas filled :thumbup:. Correct, not HIDs, but Xenon filled halogens. Don't ask, don't know! 
http://www.powerbulbs.com/

Don't have personal experience with this seller, yet, but the gentleman who provided me the link buys the Oshrams for all his vehicles from these guys, and besides not being able to beat the price, says their service is outstanding.

MORAV


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info...think I'm going to replace both the headlights and get HID's for the low beams. I don't want to spend the money, but I think we will be happy with them.. 

..By the way, I always go back and thank those whose comment on my post. I don't check this everyday because I have things that are more important... yes, I agree it is polite to thank those who help. Thank you....thank you sooooooooooo much. Without you help I would have..who knows how bad life would be :screwy: .....There, do you feel better?... OK, now I'm off my soap box!


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

dowell47 said:


> Thanks for the info...think I'm going to replace both the headlights and get HID's for the low beams. I don't want to spend the money, but I think we will be happy with them..
> 
> ..By the way, I always go back and thank those whose comment on my post. I don't check this everyday because I have things that are more important... yes, I agree it is polite to thank those who help. Thank you....thank you sooooooooooo much. Without you help I would have..who knows how bad life would be :screwy: .....There, do you feel better?... OK, now I'm off my soap box!


 I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you. If the shoe doesn't fit, simply don't wear it. The comment wasn't necessarily directed at you. You ask, I answered. And I wasn't looking for any gratitude, entitlement doesn't allow for that, just an acknowledgement that it wasn't the answer you were looking for would have sufficed.


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

No hard feelings...I'm just sarcastic...I actually appreciate your info:thumbup:


----------



## mullardel34 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just installed the Osram Silverstar H1 bulbs in our 2000 VW New Beetle and the difference is quite literally night-and-day...  

Kudos to "MyOtherRidesAVette"; the Xenon-filled halogen Osram bulbs make our non-HID headlights actually useful for nighttime driving. very cool!


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

I will have the new headlight and HIDs on monday. I also have a set of OSRAM Nightbreaker Plus on the way for the highbeams. I'll take before and after pick and let you know what I think. I think I'll be happy with them.


----------

